# Investing in the TWSE



## JD94 (10 March 2016)

Hey,

I'm looking to invest in HTC on the TWSE. I've done some research online but I can't seem to find a means to do so. I'm a reasonably amateur investor so any advice would be super appreciated!

Cheers!


----------

